# Tuzen



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my second time trying a probiotic. First time i tried align and after 3 days i was super sick. Cramps, fever, diarrhea, sweats. I stopped taking and felt better. Well ibs returned of course.

Now i am taking tuzen. The first day i took 1 capsule. Roughly 3hours later it stimulated my ibs. I was having a bit of cramping so had bm rthen felt better. After that was fine. My bloating instantly relieved. I usually always have bloating trappedin my lower gut especially right side. But with tuzen all that is gone. I have only been on it for 2 days.

My intestines feel calmer, tummy feels flatter, its weird.

Yesterday took my second dose. Now starting to feel weak, like body fighting something. Very low energy. Kind of like having a flu but the worst part is during night last night i was soooooo nauseated. I kept feeling like throwing up. Intestines again fine. Had a decent bm this morning. Able to pass some normal gas easily. Just that i feel like throwing up!!

Ugh. I just took a gravol now so hoping that will help.

I am going to skip a tuzen today i dont feel i can handle it. Will see how i am tomorrow. I might just half the capsules.

Any recommendations? I hate this sick feeling but i do think its helping the bowels.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

You could try taking it 1 day on, 1 day off, 1 day on, 1 day off, until your side-effect symptoms subside.


----------

